# Stuff and Things > HISTORY, veterans & science >  Why Everyone Will Refuse to Take The Vaccine

## Madison

I (myself)  will refuse to be tested and I will refuse the vaccine

----------

Big Dummy (12-07-2020),Daily Bread (12-08-2020),donttread (12-12-2020),OneDumbBlonde (12-07-2020),Swedgin (12-08-2020),WarriorRob (12-08-2020),Wilson2 (12-07-2020)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> I (myself)  will refuse to be tested and I will refuse the vaccine.


Ditto

----------

El Guapo (12-08-2020),jirqoadai (12-10-2020),Madison (12-07-2020),WarriorRob (12-08-2020)

----------


## Jen

I have no plan to ever be tested and I will also refuse the vaccine.

----------

jirqoadai (12-10-2020),Madison (12-07-2020),OneDumbBlonde (12-08-2020),QuaseMarco (12-08-2020),WarriorRob (12-08-2020),Wilson2 (12-07-2020)

----------


## Wilson2

> I (myself)  will refuse to be tested and I will refuse the vaccine



It won't be that easy to refuse the vaccine.   There is serious talk of requiring a "vaccination paper" in order to attend school, and thats likely to happen.    There is additional consideration of expanding the requirement to public spaces, or "suggesting" businesses such as grocery stores require people to have their "papers" in order to enter the store.

The Gates sanctioned vaccination program has bioluminescent agents that stay at the injection site (Luciferase is a bioluminescent enzyme, its been around a very long time) so the site can be read with a scanner.   No papers to be misplaced or lost, when you receive the vaccine you are marked.

----------

Big Dummy (12-07-2020),NuYawka (12-08-2020)

----------


## Madison

> It won't be that easy to refuse the vaccine.   There is serious talk of requiring a "vaccination paper" in order to attend school, and thats likely to happen.    There is additional consideration of expanding the requirement to public spaces, or "suggesting" businesses such as grocery stores require people to have their "papers" in order to enter the store.
> 
> The Gates sanctioned vaccination program has bioluminescent agents that stay at the injection site (Luciferase is a bioluminescent enzyme, its been around a very long time) so the site can be read with a scanner.   No papers to be misplaced or lost, when you receive the vaccine you are marked.


I dont care.
I'll find a way to get grocery and  what I need on black market  :Smiley20:  if they want to play that game 

We have to fight HARD for our FREEDOM

----------

Old Ridge Runner (12-08-2020),OneDumbBlonde (12-08-2020),QuaseMarco (12-08-2020),WarriorRob (12-08-2020),Wilson2 (12-08-2020)

----------


## Madison

We're in this together
Together is power

----------

WarriorRob (12-08-2020)

----------


## Quark

You won't be able to refuse the vaccine at least in Communist America. The national government has many tools at their disposal to make you take the vaccine. Resistance is futile.

----------

JMWinPR (12-08-2020)

----------


## QuaseMarco

The Flu vaccine is not mandatory for all......why should it be any different for the China Virus vaccine?

----------

Madison (12-08-2020),NuYawka (12-08-2020),WarriorRob (12-08-2020)

----------


## Common

I havent been tested and Im up in the air about the vaccine. I have alot of respect and faith in my family Dr, in 20 yrs shes never steered us wrong, I will wait to see what she has to say about it

----------

Fall River (12-08-2020),Oceander (12-08-2020),ruthless terrier (12-10-2020)

----------


## El Guapo

They've been working ceaselessly on a 'flu vaccine' for the past 50 years that is now, what?...30 percent effective? Yet they've come up with a vaccine for the chunkflu in 9 months that is 95 percent effective?

 Something to think about.

----------

jirqoadai (12-10-2020),Kris P Bacon (12-08-2020),Madison (12-08-2020),NuYawka (12-08-2020),Old Ridge Runner (12-08-2020),OneDumbBlonde (12-08-2020),Quark (12-08-2020),QuaseMarco (12-08-2020),WarriorRob (12-08-2020),Wilson2 (12-08-2020)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Well, the Health Care Workers are some of the first in line, Lots of testers in front of me.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (12-08-2020),ruthless terrier (12-10-2020),WarriorRob (12-08-2020)

----------


## WarriorRob

I heard the vaccine from Astra Zeneca contained fetal DNA, so I say No F*cking way :Angry20:  I never had a flu shot in my life and I'm sure not going to take this one.

----------

Madison (12-12-2020),Old Ridge Runner (12-08-2020),QuaseMarco (12-08-2020)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> I heard the vaccine from Astra Zeneca contained fetal DNA, so I say No F*cking way I never had a flu shot in my life and I'm sure not going to take this one.


If that came from abortions, that is a show stopper for me.

----------


## Wilson2

> The Flu vaccine is not mandatory for all......why should it be any different for the China Virus vaccine?


Because the virus is the excuse for a huge power grab by big govt and big tech.    It was the excuse for mail in ballots which was a big tool in the election theft.  

Have you noticed the wealth transfer taking place due to the lockdown?    Small businesses are being decimated, last I heard 31% were gone for good.   The huge businesses - Amazon, Walmart, Target, etc - have record profits and market share because they are not shut down, and they have the online presence and infrastructure to handle all the online shoppers who can't go to their local small business.

The middle class is getting wiped out, these are the people who are not "essential" and who work for all those shut down businesses, and those jobs wont be coming back anytime soon.  The middle class is dropping into the lower economic class.

There is a lot of economic pain.   The govt is using it as an excuse for "stimulus" and payroll replacement, and will try to morph that into the universal basic income.  Due to the massive deficit spending this year, there is a lot of talk in the Biden camp about "borrowing" from private IRA's (thats about $7-8 Trillion, Democrats tried to grab that during the obama years but didnt get far).

If they admit covid is just a bad cold, then they are going to look like fools and people will be furious that their lives were ruined over a cold.   So the govt has to keep up the scam that covid is deadly, and that requires a vaccination.

----------

Dos Equis (12-08-2020),El Guapo (12-08-2020),JMWinPR (12-08-2020),Madison (12-12-2020),Physics Hunter (12-08-2020),Quark (12-08-2020),QuaseMarco (12-08-2020),ruthless terrier (12-10-2020)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Because the virus is the excuse for a huge power grab by big govt and big tech.    It was the excuse for mail in ballots which was a big tool in the election theft.  
> 
> Have you noticed the wealth transfer taking place due to the lockdown?    Small businesses are being decimated, last I heard 31% were gone for good.   The huge businesses - Amazon, Walmart, Target, etc - have record profits and market share because they are not shut down, and they have the online presence and infrastructure to handle all the online shoppers who can't go to their local small business.
> 
> The middle class is getting wiped out, these are the people who are not "essential" and who work for all those shut down businesses, and those jobs wont be coming back anytime soon.  The middle class is dropping into the lower economic class.
> 
> There is a lot of economic pain.   The govt is using it as an excuse for "stimulus" and payroll replacement, and will try to morph that into the universal basic income.  Due to the massive deficit spending this year, there is a lot of talk in the Biden camp about "borrowing" from private IRA's (thats about $7-8 Trillion, Democrats tried to grab that during the obama years but didnt get far).
> 
> If they admit covid is just a bad cold, then they are going to look like fools and people will be furious that their lives were ruined over a cold.   So the govt has to keep up the scam that covid is deadly, and that requires a vaccination.


If that is your original analysis, I am duly impressed.

----------

Wilson2 (12-09-2020)

----------


## JMWinPR

> The Flu vaccine is not mandatory for all......why should it be any different for the China Virus vaccine?


Because of the "control" issue. I would expect that travel will be curtailed unless you have the correct "papers".

----------

2cent (12-11-2020),Quark (12-08-2020)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> They've been working ceaselessly on a 'flu vaccine' for the past 50 years that is now, what?...30 percent effective? Yet they've come up with a vaccine for the chunkflu in 9 months that is 95 percent effective?
> 
>  Something to think about.


This vaccine type was being worked on for a long time.  It uses a different mechanism than traditional vaccines. It needs far more clinical testing. I would not touch it.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Because the virus is the excuse for a huge power grab by big govt and big tech.    It was the excuse for mail in ballots which was a big tool in the election theft.  
> 
> Have you noticed the wealth transfer taking place due to the lockdown?    Small businesses are being decimated, last I heard 31% were gone for good.   The huge businesses - Amazon, Walmart, Target, etc - have record profits and market share because they are not shut down, and they have the online presence and infrastructure to handle all the online shoppers who can't go to their local small business.
> 
> The middle class is getting wiped out, these are the people who are not "essential" and who work for all those shut down businesses, and those jobs wont be coming back anytime soon.  The middle class is dropping into the lower economic class.
> 
> There is a lot of economic pain.   The govt is using it as an excuse for "stimulus" and payroll replacement, and will try to morph that into the universal basic income.  Due to the massive deficit spending this year, there is a lot of talk in the Biden camp about "borrowing" from private IRA's (thats about $7-8 Trillion, Democrats tried to grab that during the obama years but didnt get far).
> 
> If they admit covid is just a bad cold, then they are going to look like fools and people will be furious that their lives were ruined over a cold.   So the govt has to keep up the scam that covid is deadly, and that requires a vaccination.


You are exactly correct ....every word.

----------

Wilson2 (12-09-2020)

----------


## Swedgin

I will take the vaccine, even though I understand entirely why many will not.

----------

Fall River (12-08-2020),Oceander (12-08-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

> I will take the vaccine, even though I understand entirely why many will not.


if they give you place #2? theyve just reported #1 recieved it. what if it makes them shrivle up and drop off. you wont know till you take it. #1 is a woman. not will be a woman, but was that way before she took it.

----------


## Swedgin

> if they give you place #2? theyve just reported #1 recieved it. what if it makes them shrivle up and drop off. you wont know till you take it. #1 is a woman. not will be a woman, but was that way before she took it.


Dude.

I took the vaccine, and I'm fine:

----------

Fall River (12-08-2020),jirqoadai (12-08-2020),Madison (12-08-2020)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> You won't be able to refuse the vaccine at least in Communist America. The national government has many tools at their disposal to make you take the vaccine. Resistance is futile.


Yeah I can refuse it. Here's my refusal:

----------

Madison (12-08-2020)

----------


## wbslws

I had to get tested twice for a surgery, but they never told me the results.    Most likely they counted me as one of their positives here in FL.    No matter what I won't take the vaccine.

Side Note:   I asked if I could see the test results of surgical team but they stated some HIPAA bs.

----------

jirqoadai (12-08-2020)

----------


## Fall River

I heard the vaccine can cause Paranoia and Delusional Disorders.  https://www.mhanational.org/conditio...onal-disorders 

Oh...wait... that might be for those who have a predisposition.   

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Foghorn (12-08-2020),jirqoadai (12-08-2020),QuaseMarco (12-08-2020)

----------


## Sunsettommy

> Well, the Health Care Workers are some of the first in line, Lots of testers in front of me.


I plan to wait it out for a while to see what it does to people, let the health care workers get it first, they are Guinea pigs for the rest of us.

----------

Physics Hunter (12-08-2020)

----------


## Sunsettommy

> Dude.
> 
> I took the vaccine, and I'm fine:


Really?

*FDA Says Pfizer COVID-19 Vaccine Is Safe and Effective, Approval Coming in Days*


BY MATT MARGOLIS DEC 08, 2020


Excerpt:


The Food and Drug Administration says that Pfizer’s COVID-19 vaccine is safe and effective. Their analysis finds “no specific safety concerns identified that would preclude issuance of an [emergency use authorization].” FDA approval of the vaccine is expected within days.

Link


You were a volunteer tester?

----------


## Foghorn

They refuse us Hydroxychloroquine but will force us to take something brand new on the market?


What could go wrong?

----------

jirqoadai (12-08-2020),patrickt (12-11-2020)

----------


## Fall River

On a more serious note: Approximately 4.4 percent *(9.2 million people)* have paranoid personality disorder. (Among other related disorders.) That's a lot of people!  And this is for the U.S., check the link.

You can be sure none of those people will be taking the vaccine.


https://www.google.com/search?ei=o5XPX_2MNsKA5wKYnab4DA&q=How+many+people  +in+the+U.S.+suffer+from+clinical+paranoia.&oq=How  +many+people+in+the+U.S.+suffer+from+clinical+para  noia.&gs_lcp=CgZwc3ktYWIQDDoECAAQR1DDOVjnQ2CNWmgAc  AF4AIABWIgBlgGSAQEymAEAoAEBqgEHZ3dzLXdpesgBCMABAQ&  sclient=psy-ab&ved=0ahUKEwi96s_o077tAhVCwFkKHZiOCc8Q4dUDCA0

----------

Foghorn (12-08-2020),ruthless terrier (12-10-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> It won't be that easy to refuse the vaccine.   There is serious talk of requiring a "vaccination paper" in order to attend school, and thats likely to happen.    There is additional consideration of expanding the requirement to public spaces, or "suggesting" businesses such as grocery stores require people to have their "papers" in order to enter the store.
> 
> The Gates sanctioned vaccination program has bioluminescent agents that stay at the injection site (Luciferase is a bioluminescent enzyme, its been around a very long time) so the site can be read with a scanner.   No papers to be misplaced or lost, when you receive the vaccine you are marked.


Well this is it. They wont force anyone to have the vaccine, instead everyone will demand to see your proof of vaccination, and if you havent got one, more and more  people and businesses will decline to interact with you, and life will become extremely difficult. They use exactly the same forms of coercion in China and North Korea, and in the old USSR.

----------

Foghorn (12-08-2020),ruthless terrier (12-10-2020),Wilson2 (12-09-2020)

----------


## Fall River

> Well this is it. They wont force anyone to have the vaccine, instead everyone will demand to see your proof of vaccination, and if you havent got one, more and more  people and businesses will decline to interact with you, and life will become extremely difficult. They use exactly the same forms of coercion in China and North Korea, and in the old USSR.


One nice thing about most businesses, like supermarkets, is that they live in a very competitive business environment.  The first supermarket to require proof of vaccination will lose a lot of business to the others that do not require proof.  At what point will they require proof?  After all healthcare workers get vaccinated?  In that case, only healthcare workers will shop in their store.  Will it be when healthcare workers, people at nursing homes and assisted living facilities have been vaccinated?  That's still just a fraction of the population.  Then comes the elderly with serious underlying health issues.  What fraction of the population is that?  

What will the supermarkets do when we get to the point where 50% of the population has been vaccinated?  Will they turn away the 50% of people who have not been vaccinated?  

Follow the money; it's all about money.

----------


## patrickt

Swedgin has made the case that the OP is wrong. There are millions of Democrats and other liberal fools who will do whatever they told. There are also millions of hysterics who are running terrified from the virus and will do whatever they're told to do.

I don't believe getting the vaccine will be voluntary. Once the Democrats, liberal fools, and hysterics have had their shots, the government will say everyone else has to get the shots so the Democrats, liberal fools, and hysterics won't be at risk.

----------

Neo (12-09-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> One nice thing about most businesses, like supermarkets, is that they live in a very competitive business environment.  The first supermarket to require proof of vaccination will lose a lot of business to the others that do not require proof.  At what point will they require proof?  After all healthcare workers get vaccinated?  In that case, only healthcare workers will shop in their store.  Will it be when healthcare workers, people at nursing homes and assisted living facilities have been vaccinated?  That's still just a fraction of the population.  Then comes the elderly with serious underlying health issues.  What fraction of the population is that?  
> 
> What will the supermarkets do when we get to the point where 50% of the population has been vaccinated?  Will they turn away the 50% of people who have not been vaccinated?  
> 
> Follow the money; it's all about money.




This is true. But what will happen is similar to being 'woke' - businesses realised ther was more money attracting the pro woke than the  anti woke, so they all jumped on the bandwaggon. Soon as one business refuses you entry without a covid certificate, and is seen to be profiting , the floodgates will open and every business will go pro-vaccine.  Never let it be said smart businesses miss a good bandwaggon. And as partick points out above, the looney left will demand covid certs.

----------

Neo (12-09-2020)

----------


## Quark

> The Flu vaccine is not mandatory for all......why should it be any different for the China Virus vaccine?


Ah but it will be. Do you think the Communists are going let this crisis go to waste? Do you think the Communists are going to let shutdowns/lockdowns go to waste? Think again!

----------


## Foghorn

Will all the dead voters need proof of vaccination to vote in future elections?

----------

2cent (12-11-2020),Fall River (12-09-2020),Madison (12-08-2020),OneDumbBlonde (12-09-2020),patrickt (12-09-2020),Physics Hunter (12-08-2020),QuaseMarco (12-08-2020)

----------


## Madison

> They've been working ceaselessly on a 'flu vaccine' for the past 50 years that is now, what?...30 percent effective? Yet they've come up with a vaccine for the chunkflu in 9 months that is 95 percent effective?
> 
>  Something to think about.


You just wait at home with a loaded gun and say *Try me*

----------

Foghorn (12-09-2020),OneDumbBlonde (12-09-2020)

----------


## Madison

> Will all the dead voters need proof of vaccination to vote in future elections?


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

OneDumbBlonde (12-09-2020)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Swedgin has made the case that the OP is wrong. There are millions of Democrats and other liberal fools who will do whatever they told. There are also millions of hysterics who are running terrified from the virus and will do whatever they're told to do.
> 
> I don't believe getting the vaccine will be voluntary. Once the Democrats, liberal fools, and hysterics have had their shots, the government will say everyone else has to get the shots so the Democrats, liberal fools, and hysterics won't be at risk.


Not Constitutional.

----------

Fall River (12-09-2020)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> They refuse us Hydroxychloroquine but will force us to take something brand new on the market?
> 
> 
> What could go wrong?


Totally f'd up. BTW, I heard that it is possible that some commonly prescribed and/or over the counter antihistamines may be a good anti-viral. I stocked up on Benadryl   (Diphenhydramine ). 

*Existing antihistamine drugs show effectiveness against COVID-19 virus in cell testing

*
Three common antihistamine medications have been found in preliminary tests to inhibit infection of cells by the coronavirus that causes COVID-19, University of Florida Health researchers have found.

Their findings, based on laboratory tests of cells and a detailed analysis of nearly a quarter-million California patients’ medical records, are published today in the journal Biochemical and Biophysical Research Communications. The data may support the launch of a randomized, controlled clinical trial to determine whether the specific antihistamines can treat or even prevent COVID-19 in humans, the researchers said.

-------

Next, the researchers tested this group of antihistamines for their ability to inhibit the coronavirus in a combination of human and primate cells. Three of the drugs — hydroxyzine, diphenhydramine and azelastine — showed direct, statistically significant antiviral effects on the SARS-CoV-2 virus.
Read More Source: https://ufhealth.org/news/2020/exist...s-cell-testing

----------


## Fall River

According to a newspaper article, this new process for making a vaccine depends on tinkering with genes -mRNA.  They say it starts with a snippet of genetic code that provides the instructions for making proteins.  Then they add a fat coating called lipid nanoparticles to help the stealth RNA get inside [your] cells where it will produce the target proteins.  

I have yet to read a clear description of the process so I hope I explained it accurately - I believe I covered the basics.  

From what I understand, this is basically the same process they have been using on some crops, like corn and soybeans.  You know, what they call Genetically Modified Organisms?

So, if I got this right, after you get vaccinated you will then be a human GMO.  (Bad news for cannibals who don't want to consume GMOs)

For those who eat a lot of processed foods, like most Americans do, it might not be a big deal because you've already had a huge exposure to GMOs, and they can get into your system through a process called "gene transfer".

I thought about this last night and just for the fun of it I came up with some ideas for bumper stickers: You can pick the one you like depending on your perspective.

GMO HUMANS ON BOARD

I WAS AGAINST GMOs
BUT NOW I AM ONE

PROUD TO BE A HUMAN GMO

----------


## nonsqtr

> Well this is it. They wont force anyone to have the vaccine, instead everyone will demand to see your proof of vaccination, and if you havent got one, more and more  people and businesses will decline to interact with you, and life will become extremely difficult. They use exactly the same forms of coercion in China and North Korea, and in the old USSR.


Coercion is a two way street.

As you say, you have to be willing to make peoples' lives difficult, and even miserable.

Sometimes behavior modification is necessary.

----------


## BooBoo

Went to Me Dr's Office in the Clinic this AM... While there BooBoo spied this :

----------


## Neo

> Ditto


The government could refuse people their benefits they receive, its the carrot or the stick.

Personally I cant see why you wont get a vaccine, rather immature but hey thats your business!

----------


## Neo

Relax....read this in its entirety. 
https://allianceforscience.cornell.e...nt-be-alarmed/

----------

Fall River (12-10-2020)

----------


## patrickt

> Not Constitutional.


Is it Constitutional for a liberal government to make free speech a crime? They have. Is it Constitutional for a liberal government to try a defendant for the same criminal act twice or double jeopardy? But they do. Does the Constitution guarantee a woman the right to an abortion? Of course not but it does now. Does the Constitution guarantee Democrats immunity for crimes committed? Ask Hillary Clinton. Is it Constitutional for Democrat governors to tell churches they can't have sabbath services or weddings or funerals? Well, they do.

Democrats hate the Constitution and will violate it at will until stopped.

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> The government could refuse people their benefits they receive, it’s the carrot or the stick.
> 
> Personally I can’t see why you won’t get a vaccine, rather immature but hey that’s your business!


Immature?  You have no basis for that assessment... which makes your stance moronic.

----------

Fall River (12-10-2020),FNguy (12-09-2020),jirqoadai (12-10-2020)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I will take the vaccine, even though I understand entirely why many will not.


*WHAT ARE YOUR THOUGHTS ON THIS:*

*COVID19 Vaccine Should Be Avoided At All Cost*

_Published on November 19, 2020_
Written by Unknown Author



For the first time in the history of vaccination, the so-called last generation mRNA vaccines intervene directly in the genetic material of the patient and therefore alter the individual genetic material, which represents the genetic manipulation, something that was already forbidden and until then considered criminal.
This intervention can be compared to genetically manipulated food, which is also highly controversial. Even if the media and politicians currently trivialize the problem and even stupidly call for a new type of vaccine to return to normality, this vaccination is problematic in terms of health, morality and ethics, and also in terms of genetic damage that, unlike the damage caused by previous vaccines, will be irreversible and irreparable.
Dear patients, after an unprecedented mRNA vaccine, you will no longer be able to treat the vaccine symptoms in a complementary way. They will have to live with the consequences, because they can no longer be cured simply by removing toxins from the human body, just as a person with a genetic defect like Down syndrome, Klinefelter syndrome, Turner syndrome, genetic cardiac arrest, hemophilia, cystic fibrosis, Rett syndrome, etc.), because the genetic defect is forever!
This means clearly: if a vaccination symptom develops after an mRNA vaccination, neither I nor any other therapist can help you, because the damage caused by the vaccination will be genetically irreversible. In my opinion, these new vaccines represent a crime against humanity that has never been committed in such a big way in history. As Dr. Wolfgang Wodarg, an experienced doctor, said: In fact, this promising vaccine for the vast majority of people should be FORBIDDEN, because it is genetic manipulation! 
The vaccine, developed and endorsed by Anthony Fauci and funded by Bill Gates, uses experimental mRNA technology. Three of the 15 human guinea pigs (20%) experienced a serious adverse event.
Note: messenger RNA or mRNA is the ribonucleic acid that transfers the genetic code of the DNA of the cell nucleus to a ribosome in the cytoplasm, that is, the one that determines the order in which the amino acids of a protein bind and act as a mold or pattern for the synthesis of that protein.
Vaccine COVID = IRREVERSIBLE GENETIC DAMAGE  A CRIME AGAINST HUMANITY.
DOES CORONAVIRUS EXIST OR NOT?

CLARIFICATION:
*1. DOES THE VIRUS EXIST?*
Yes, like many other viruses.
*2. DOES IT HAVE A CURE?*
Yes, if you use the proper medicines and do not leave your health in the hands of corrupt and mercantile health systems.
*3. ARE THERE GOOD DOCTORS?*
Yes and many, some are acting discreetly giving appropriate treatments, others have been bolder and there are many videos in the networks talking about these treatments, and many have been threatened, disqualified or silenced.
*4. ARE SCIENTISTS INVESTIGATING?*
Yes, and there is a world union calling for more doctors and scientists called Doctors and Scientists for Truth, to expose the falsity of the treatment they have given to the bug issue.
*5. IS IT A PANDEMIC?*
No. The WHO changed the term that referred to the pandemic, before the bug was launched in order to end the pandemic.
*6. IS IT CONTAGIOUS?*
Yes, like all flu.
*7. IF I CATCH THE VIRUS, DOES IT MEAN THAT I WILL DIE?*
No. If you have symptoms, just take the appropriate medicine from the first day (strengthen the immune system, take anti-inflammatory and anti-influenza) and cure yourself at home.
*8. CAN IT BE PREVENTED?*
Yes, being as clean as you should be, and maintaining a high immune system. And you also have: Ozone Therapy, Chlorine Dioxide with the preventive protocol.
*9. ARE THE COUNT OF INFECTED AND DEAD BY THE VIRUS CERTAIN?*
No. In the USA it was discovered that any data, would be in fact 10% of that number, because the causes of deaths were other diseases, and the tests are not reliable, they give false positives.
*10. ARE ASYMPTOMATIC REAL CASES OF POSITIVES?*
The human being has many microorganisms and viruses in the body and this does not mean that you are a sick or infected person, or that you have the virus, however, the viruses that are supposedly so aggressive present some symptoms in the patients because the body releases alarms from an intruder (fever, headache, vomiting, etc.) and according to Kochs theory the answer is NO.
*11. WAS THE VIRUS CREATED?*
Yes, in a laboratory.
*13. FOR WHAT PURPOSE?*
To be the excuse to restrict freedoms, to change the current economic system to a more oppressive / enslaving, scary, blind flock obedience.
*14. ARE MANY COUNTRIES PART OF THIS MALICIOUS PLAN?*
Yes.
*15. WILL WE GET OUT OF THIS?*
Yes. And all those who contributed to the deaths and the plan will fall, and they will pay for what they did.
*16. MUST I BE AFRAID?*
No. Fear diminishes your immune system and makes you mentally controllable.
*17. IS THE MEDIA PART OF THE PLAN?*
Yes. The owners of the media are accomplices. This is called mind control.
*18. WHAT SHOULD I DO?*
You protect yourself, and if you get sick you already know how to heal yourself at home, or with your trusted doctor who will not commit to the abandonment protocol.
*19. SHOULD I BE VACCINATED?*
No. If you get healthy, vaccines bring chemicals, heavy metals and a series of bugs that will only affect your health more in the medium and long term, both physically and mentally. Its your body, and its your right to decide about it, and about your physical and mental health. Would you trust a vaccine after a virus has been created to exterminate humanity?
*20. IS THIS A WAR?*
Yes.! And we will be victorious! We need to stay together and wake other people up, giving a lot of information.Forced to wear a mask, but not to shut up.*[PSI Editor Update: We Originally Mistakenly Attributed This Article To Robert Kennedy Jr. But Have Since Been Advised By A Reliable Source He Is Not The Author Nor Associated With It. We Are Sorry For The Error]*

SOURCE:  COVID19 vaccine should be avoided at all cost | Principia Scientific Intl.
_PRINCIPIA SCIENTIFIC INTERNATIONAL, legally registered in the UK as a company incorporated for charitable purposes. Head Office: 27 Old Gloucester Street, London WC1N 3AX._

----------

OldSchool (12-09-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

https://phys.org/news/2020-12-shields-vortex.amp

----------


## ruthless terrier

> I cant see why you wont get a vaccine, rather immature but hey thats your business!


 

actually it's the same reason I never had the flu vaccine. never any problems there.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (12-10-2020)

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

I should have stayed in Wuhan.

----------


## Fall River

> Relax....read this in its entirety. 
> https://allianceforscience.cornell.e...nt-be-alarmed/


Thanks, I did read the article in its entirety and it makes some very good points.  I found the last paragraph to be especially interesting. It was about challenges ahead and safety questions still to be answered.  But then Mr. Toshner says he is confident the regulators will find that the "benefits clearly outweigh the risks".

One interesting thing is:I learned that the drug hasn't been tested on pregnant women and hasn't been tested on people over 85.

But that's not the main point I would like to speak to.  The author of the article, Mr. Toshner, spent a lot of time talking about the length of time it takes to get to trials, when really what we should be most interested in is the length of the trials.  

Here's his statement that I have doubts about**: "All trials have been through the correct 'phases' or process of any *normal* drug or vaccine."   The problem with that statement is he puts this new vaccine in the same category with other vaccines when it is clearly not your average, normal vaccine.  This new vaccine is not made by growing the virus and then purifying it.  *It's a totally new procedure that calls for inserting/injecting genetic material into our cells with instructions for making proteins.* And, basically, all they will really know is that it may be safe during the relatively short time it was tested.  We won't know anything about the long term effects when used on millions of people.  That will be the true test.

If it turns out there's a serious long term side effect, there will be no turning back after vaccinating our entire population.  

If you look at the history of drugs, you will see that many drugs have only been taken off the market after lengthy widespread usage in the general population.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (12-10-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> According to a newspaper article, this new process for making a vaccine depends on tinkering with genes -mRNA.  They say it starts with a snippet of genetic code that provides the instructions for making proteins.  Then they add a fat coating called lipid nanoparticles to help the stealth RNA get inside [your] cells where it will produce the target proteins.  
> 
> I have yet to read a clear description of the process so I hope I explained it accurately - I believe I covered the basics.  
> 
> From what I understand, this is basically the same process they have been using on some crops, like corn and soybeans.  You know, what they call Genetically Modified Organisms?
> 
> So, if I got this right, after you get vaccinated you will then be a human GMO.  (Bad news for cannibals who don't want to consume GMOs)
> 
> For those who eat a lot of processed foods, like most Americans do, it might not be a big deal because you've already had a huge exposure to GMOs, and they can get into your system through a process called "gene transfer".
> ...


I posted an exact description of how the Pfizer vaccines works elsewhere here

----------

Fall River (12-12-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> For the first time in the history of vaccination, the so-called last generation mRNA vaccines intervene directly in the genetic material of the patient and therefore alter the individual genetic material, which represents the genetic manipulation, something that was already forbidden and until then considered criminal.



This assertion is completely incorrect and not true. I posted elsewhere how the Pfizer vaccine works, by replicating the protien spikes on the virus surface , which causes an autoimmune reaction and the production of antibodies.. It does not at any stage 'alter your dna'.

Complete nonsense, you  need to stop getting your facts from Facetube.

----------

2cent (12-11-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

So much tinfoil hat bollox being spouted on here about Pfizers vaccine......

----------

2cent (12-11-2020)

----------


## fmw

> I dont care.
> I'll find a way to get grocery and  what I need on black market  if they want to play that game 
> 
> We have to fight HARD for our FREEDOM



Why do you view a vaccine as an attack on on your freedom.  You are free to refuse it.

----------


## Fall River

We have heard that some vaccines are 90% effective and some are 95% effective.  But I have yet to hear an explanation of exactly what that means.

1) Out of 100 people vaccinated, 95% are completely protected and 5% are not protected?  Or 2) Every person who gets vaccinated still has a 5% risk of contracting the virus? 

Please provide a reputable link to back up your answer. Thanks

----------

OneDumbBlonde (12-11-2020)

----------


## 2cent

> Because of the "control" issue. I would expect that travel will be curtailed unless you have the correct "papers".


Exactly.  Heard tell that an airline already announced this plan.  IF true, people will line up faster 'n you can say "Tiddly Winks."

All one need do for evidence is a take a look around them to see how many sheeple live right in their own neighborhoods.  You don't HAVE to wear a mask in a store, but everybody does - meanwhile knowing that it does no good.

Can you imagine 90% of parents missing out on the opportunity to get their kids back in school?  

At this stage of the game, it wouldn't surprise if all they had to do to get people to comply, is start a _rumor_ of what you will be denied without a flu shot.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (12-11-2020)

----------


## 2cent

> So much tinfoil hat bollox being spouted on here about Pfizers vaccine......


If it's of any value, I didn't buy it from get-go.

I'll still not get one, though.  I've never had the flu shot, never had the flu, so it's just illogical for me to start now.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (12-11-2020)

----------


## Wilson2

> The government could refuse people their benefits they receive, its the carrot or the stick.
> 
> Personally I cant see why you wont get a vaccine, rather immature but hey thats your business!



Several reasons:

This vaccine is a very new technology.   If you look at pre-covid publications (say 2018 and earlier, before the political hype), they report RNA vaccinations show promise but in animal tests show significant problems.  One area of major concern is the untranslated regions of the RNA (sections on each side of the desired RNA sequence), these regions greatly influence the effectiveness and stability and function of the vaccine.    There are manufacturing issues as well - the fact these vaccines have to be stored at -70 C hints at serious manufacturing and transportation and storage problems.

What happens when a vaccine batch gets a little too warm (rises above -70 C)?   What happens if the UTR changes?   What are the long term effects?   All unknown.


These earlier reports show clearly that in humans there are complications:

mRNA vaccines  a new era in vaccinology | Nature Reviews Drug DiscoveryHowever, recent human trials have demonstrated moderate and in rare cases severe injection site or systemic reactions for different mRNA platforms22,91. Potential safety concerns that are likely to be evaluated in future preclinical and clinical studies include local and systemic inflammation, the biodistribution and persistence of expressed immunogen, stimulation of auto-reactive antibodies and potential toxic effects of any non-native nucleotides and delivery system components. A possible concern could be that some mRNA-based vaccine platforms54,166 induce potent type I interferon responses, which have been associated not only with inflammation but also potentially with autoimmunity
The UK has already seen this problem with the covid vaccine.


Notice in the 2018 article, RNA vaccines are described as a new drug discovery.  Yet 2 years later its going into production and global use.   



I remember the 2009 H1N1 flu "pandemic".   A flu vaccine was rushed into production and distribution.    It was given to military personnel in the San Diego area.   There were many ill effects.   At North Island, all the squadrons were vaccinated at the same time, 2 weeks later one third of personnel were out sick (unable to work) and about 10% were in the hospital with fever and flu like symptoms and receiving IV fluids.


Even with old, tested vaccine technology there can be problems.   Particularly when the process is rushed.


Not to mention from the CDC own data covid-19 is essentially the flu.   Everyone under 60 with no major issues is fine, <1% chance of significant ill effects from covid 19.   For those over 60, its the same as the flu.   Why should I take an experimental vaccination for the flu that doesn't effect me?


So no I am not taking this covid vaccination.

----------


## patrickt

> Well this is it. They wont force anyone to have the vaccine, instead everyone will demand to see your proof of vaccination, and if you havent got one, more and more  people and businesses will decline to interact with you, and life will become extremely difficult. They use exactly the same forms of coercion in China and North Korea, and in the old USSR.


If that were to be the case, there would be a thriving market with Democrats peddling counterfeit proof of vaccination cards. They could get them printed at the same printer who did the bogus ballots.

----------


## donttread

> I (myself)  will refuse to be tested and I will refuse the vaccine



Lester Holt and his network are all over this. One of the players, possibly one of the pharmacutical companies track bad info on the vaccine and have a team of social influencers to combat these "right wing outlets " from spreading their "lies"

So they hire people to manipulate opinion so the other side can't manipulate opinion. You can't make this shit up.

----------


## Madison

> Because of the "control" issue. I would expect that travel will be curtailed unless you have the correct "papers".


I know someone who leave this week for Florida so no problem to travel

----------

BooBoo (12-12-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> We have heard that some vaccines are 90% effective and some are 95% effective.  But I have yet to hear an explanation of exactly what that means.
> 
> 1) Out of 100 people vaccinated, 95% are completely protected and 5% are not protected?  Or 2) Every person who gets vaccinated still has a 5% risk of contracting the virus? 
> 
> Please provide a reputable link to back up your answer. Thanks


‘Seventy or 90 per cent effectiveness is  remarkably high,’ says Dr Andrew Preston, a reader in microbial  pathogenesis at the University of Bath. 

‘It means nine out of ten vaccinated people would not become ill with Covid-19 if they were exposed to it.

‘The  vaccine may not stop the person catching the infection, but it would  stop them getting symptoms of the disease if they caught it.’ But why  can’t a jab offer full protection, and does it matter?

Vaccines  work by creating a ‘memory’ of the disease should the immune system  come into contact with it again — it recognises the disease and triggers  a ‘bigger and longer-lasting response’, which means it doesn’t have a  chance to take hold and cause symptoms, explains Will Irving, a  professor of virology at the University of Nottingham.

‘When  developing any vaccine, clinical trials are carried out to find out  whether it is effective and if it is, how good it is,’ he explains. 

‘To  do this you have a group of people that’s vaccinated and another that  isn’t, the placebo group. You then count the number of cases of the  disease in each group over a period. If you have 25 cases of disease in  the vaccinated group and 50 cases in the placebo, the vaccine is 50 per  cent effective — i.e. it has prevented half the people in the vaccinated  group from getting the disease.’


Why no vaccine can ever be 100% effective | Daily Mail Online

----------


## BooBoo

> I know someone who leave this week for Florida so no problem to travel



Sorry, but, But, BUTT, til this "Thing" is Nipped in the Bud, Travel should bee out of the Equation, unless it is Absolutely Necessary... Meaning either Life Threatening or Life Sustaining...!!! Right Now, Just as it was in the Beginning back in Jan/Feb, Travel is what Spread it...!!!

----------


## Madison

> Sorry, but, But, BUTT, til this "Thing" is Nipped in the Bud, Travel should bee out of the Equation, unless it is Absolutely Necessary... Meaning either Life Threatening or Life Sustaining...!!! Right Now, Just as it was in the Beginning back in Jan/Feb, Travel is what Spread it...!!!


He's taking a flight and he have a property over there

----------

